# Drehrichtung Asynchronmotor



## SW-Mech (26 Juli 2010)

Kleine Definitionsfrage:

Wenn man auf die Antriebswelle des Motors schaut (also nicht auf's Lüfterrad), und diese dreht sich im Uhrzeigersinn, ist dies Rechtslauf?

Ich hab das mal so gehört, bin mir aber nicht mehr sicher ob das wahr ist.

Gruss SW-Mech


----------



## ebt'ler (26 Juli 2010)

Du hast das irgentwie verdreht oder falsch gehört. 

Du must immer vom Antrieb (Motor) in Richtung der anzutreibender Last schauen. 
Sozusagen guckst du auf den Lüfter und Urzeigersinn ist dann Rechtslauf.


----------



## offliner (26 Juli 2010)

Der Drehsinn wird immer mit Sicht auf die Welle angegeben ! Im Uhrzeigersinn heisst also Rechtslauf. Die vorherige Antwort ist falsch !


----------



## argv_user (26 Juli 2010)

Man könnte da der Einfachheit halber an eine Bohrmaschine denken.
Akkuschrauber daheim?

Die Schrecksituationn ist natürlich der Schraubenzieher ohne Motor.
Da wird es kritisch.


Du weißt schon was gemeint ist:
so wie man mit der Hand dreht ist es richtig; außer bei Linksgewinden


----------



## M-Ott (26 Juli 2010)

Ich kenne es auch so wie offliner, es scheint aber nirgendwo im Internet geschrieben zu stehen (oder ich bin zu doof es zu finden).


----------



## marlob (26 Juli 2010)

Und wenn ich an beiden Seiten eine Welle habe

Also Rechtslauf ist auf jeden Fall wenn man L1 an U1, L2 an V1 und L3 an W1 anschliesst.
Ansonsten ist Rechtslauf wenn man auf die (einzige) Welle guckt und sich die Welle im Uhrzeigersinn dreht.
Wenn der Motor 2 Wellen hat ist Rechtslauf wenn man auf die Welle guckt und sich das Anschlussgehäuse rechts befindet und die Welle sich im Uhrzeigersinn dreht.


----------



## M-Ott (26 Juli 2010)

marlob schrieb:


> Also Rechtslauf ist auf jeden Fall wenn man L1 an U1, L2 an V1 und L3 an W1 anschliesst.


 
Da habe ich aber schon ganz anderes erlebt.


----------



## marlob (26 Juli 2010)

M-Ott schrieb:


> Da habe ich aber schon ganz anderes erlebt.



Dann war aber irgendwo anders was falsch!


----------



## ebt'ler (26 Juli 2010)

Dann müsste man halt mal in der VDE 0530-8 nachschauen. 
Kann schon sein, dass man auf die Welle schauen muss, wenn es um den Motor geht. 
Aber wenn ich die Drehrichtung des Werkzeugs angebe schaue ich doch von Motor in Richtung Werkzeug.


----------



## marlob (26 Juli 2010)

So stehts im Taschenbuch der Elektrotechnik: Grundlagen und Elektronik


----------



## ebt'ler (26 Juli 2010)

Ich glaub euch ja. 
Aber ich bin davon ausgegangen dass die Motordrehrichtung genauso wie die Werkzeugdrehrichtung angegeben wird. Das war wohl ein Irrtum. 

Auf Werkzeuge bezogen:



> Festlegung der Drehrichtung
> Die häufigste Fehlerursache bei der Werkzeugauslegung liegt in der falschen
> Definition der Drehrichtung. Bei der Bestimmung der Drehrichtung von Werkzeugen
> wird nach internationaler Festlegung unterschieden in Rechtslauf (re) oder
> ...


http://www.ake.de/uploads/media/Informationen.pdf


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (26 Juli 2010)

ebt'ler schrieb:


> ..Du must immer vom Antrieb (Motor) in Richtung der anzutreibender Last schauen.
> Sozusagen guckst du auf den Lüfter und Urzeigersinn ist dann Rechtslauf.


So habe ich es auch einmal gelernt. Aus der Praxis kenne ich es auch nicht anders.

Es ist ein verwirrendes Spiel mit Definitionen.

meines Erachtens falsch:
http://web.me.com/t.maierhofer/Publ...inn_von_drehenden_elektrischen_Maschinen.html

In diesem link steht „Der Drehsinn ist der, der sich bei Blick auf die Antriebsseite ergibt.“ Daraus wird fälschlicherweise geschlußfolgert dass man auf die Welle blicken muß. Die Welle ist jedoch nicht die Antriebsseite, sondern die Abtriebsseite  !

Ich habe noch eine eindeutige Definition in einem Dokument für Verbrennungsmotore gefunden, denke aber es ist allgemeingültig.


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## jonny_b (26 Juli 2010)

Guten Abend,

oder man blckt auf die *Kupplungs-Seite*.

MfG
jb


----------



## PN/DP (27 Juli 2010)

jonny_b schrieb:


> oder man blckt auf die *Kupplungs-Seite*.


Leider auch nicht eindeutig. Die Kupplung hat auch 2 Seiten...

Gruß
Harald


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (27 Juli 2010)

Hallo zusammen

Ich sehe das so...
Wenn die Maschine/Anlage richtig funktioniert ist gut.
Was soll diese ganze Buchleserei, wenns dann dem buch nach stimmt, aber die Maschine nicht funktioniert)?

Gruß
Timo


----------



## SPS-Fuzzi (27 Juli 2010)

*Mit Blick auf die Abtriebswelle des Motors*

Hallo !

In den 8 Jahren, in denen ich bei einem Hersteller für Asynchronmotoren gearbeitet habe, wurden die Motoren immer so gebaut, dass die Drehrichtung mit Blick auf die Abtriebswelle des Motors angegeben wird. 

Und das gleiche gilt übrigens auch für Getriebemotoren. Immer die Abtriebswelle ist entscheidend. 

Gruß SPS-Fuzzi


----------



## Blockmove (27 Juli 2010)

SPS-Fuzzi schrieb:


> Und das gleiche gilt übrigens auch für Getriebemotoren. Immer die Abtriebswelle ist entscheidend.


 
Bei Getriebemotoren halten sich aber nicht alle Hersteller an die Vorgabe.
Zumindest meiner Erfahrung nach.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## SW-Mech (27 Juli 2010)

Unimog-HeizeR schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> 
> Ich sehe das so...
> Wenn die Maschine/Anlage richtig funktioniert ist gut.
> ...



Wir haben an einer Serienmaschine das Problem, dass ein Motorenhersteller den Motor mal so und manchmal auch anders drehend liefert.
Ich habe dieses Thema gestartet, weil ich wissen wollte ob es eine eindeutige Definition gibt, die ich im Internet eben auch nicht gefunden habe.
Es geht auch um folgendes:
Wenn man dem Kunden einen Ersatzmotor liefert, sollte er den Motor nach Schema einbauen können ohne auszuprobieren ob's dann richtigrum läuft.
Es gibt eben auch Antriebe, die auf keinen Fall verkehrt rum laufen dürfen (z.B. Pumpen). In meinem Fall ist dies eine Spanneinrichtung.

Auch wenn nun die Definition nicht so eindeutig zu sein scheint, vielen Dank für die vielen Antworten. 

Gruss SW-Mech


----------



## offliner (27 Juli 2010)

SW-Mech schrieb:


> Wir haben an einer Serienmaschine das Problem, dass ein Motorenhersteller den Motor mal so und manchmal auch anders drehend liefert.


Kann ich mir ehrlich gesagt nicht vorstellen... darf man fragen wer das ist ?


----------



## SW-Mech (27 Juli 2010)

offliner schrieb:


> Kann ich mir ehrlich gesagt nicht vorstellen... darf man fragen wer das ist ?



Ich würde lieber keine Namen im Internet nennen. Es ist eine kleine Unternehmung, die nicht weit herum bekannt ist.
Wir werden nun diesem Hersteller auf die Pelle rücken, damit er die Motoren wenigstens immer gleich liefert.
Und dafür brauch ich eben mal eine Definition.


----------



## Perfektionist (27 Juli 2010)

bei mir haben sich die Drehstromasynchronmotoren bislang auch immer rechtsherum bei Betrachtung auf die Abgangswelle gedreht - also das Lüfterrad linksrum. Ob bei Getrieben eine Richtungsumkehr berücksichtigt wird, kann ich nicht sagen. Mich würde jedoch nicht wundern, wenn bei kleineren Motoren (unter 3kW) grundsätzlich der Motor rechtsherum dreht, eine eventuelle Richtungsumkehr durch Getriebe unberücksichtigt bleibt.

Wegen der Werkzeugdrehrichtung: die Betrachtung ändert sich schlagartig, wenn statt des Motors ein Generator betrachtet wird. Wenn der rechtsherum angekurbelt wird, empfindet man das spontan als wesentlich natürlicher.


----------



## Scylla (27 Juli 2010)

Ich arbeite seit 18 Jahren als Servicetechniker für Servomotoren und Steuerungen. Habe mit unseren eigenen Servos und fremden Servos gearbeitet und es ist definitive, dass mit Blickrichtung auf die Welle der Motorabtriebsseite Rechtslauf gegeben ist, wenn die Welle sich im Uhrzeigersinn dreht.


----------



## The Blue (28 Juli 2010)

Man legt eine Hand auf den Motor, 
den Daumen in Richtung der Welle 
und die Finger in Laufrichtung.

rechte Hand = Rechtslauf 
   linke Hand = Linkslauf

so hab ich es noch aus der Schule im Kopf ^^


----------



## trinitaucher (28 Juli 2010)

Google findet das hier:
http://books.google.de/books?id=r3i...A#v=onepage&q=drehrichtung motor norm&f=false

VDE 0530-8



> Für eine Maschine mit nur einem Wellenende oder zwei Wellenenden verschiedener Dicke gilt als
> Drehsinn diejenige Drehrichtung des Läufers, die ein Beobachter feststellt, wenn er die Stirnseite
> des einzigen oder dickeren Wellenendes betrachtet.


... steht auch so in einigen Bedienungsanleitungen, die google dazu findet


----------



## The Blue (29 Juli 2010)

Ich hab´s auch gerade im Tabellenbuch gefunden...
entschuldigt bitte - meine Antwort war falsch


----------



## argv_user (29 Juli 2010)

So habe ich wohl auch falsch gelegen?
Ich meine den Vergleich mit der Bohrmaschine.


----------



## TommyG (2 August 2010)

Jop,

Die Drehrichtung von Motoren ist, wie schon mehrfach erwähnt so festgeschrieben. Ich habe aber schon Aggregate in Händen gehabt, unter anderem 'Hermetic'- Pumpen, die als solche definiert waren und rechtes verlangten. 'Funnywise' arbeiten in dem Laden aber auch Elektriker, denn, zwei Pümpis, Brüderchen von der Seriennummer, der eine drehte als Aggregat, also L1-3 auf U-W, der andere als Motor, als o Linkslauf, wobei hingewiesen wurde, das gefälligst L1 und L2 zu tauschen sind, da somst die Garantie entfällt....

Greetz, Guts Nächtle..

Tom


----------



## Bekamat (5 Februar 2019)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich habe etwas gefunden: https://support.industry.siemens.co...n-der-drehrichtung-bei-motoren?dti=0&lc=de-WW

Ich denke, damit ist die Frage anschaulich beantwortet.

Beste Grüße

Bekamat


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (5 Februar 2019)

Was für ein Glück, dass es nur zwei Möglichkeiten gibt  .


----------



## Plan_B (5 Februar 2019)

Ich nenn es immer die 50%ige Chance.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (5 Februar 2019)

> Ich nenn es immer die 50%ige Chance.


Erfahrungsgemäß trifft man aber immer die falschen 50%


----------



## Plan_B (5 Februar 2019)

Ich hatte mal so einen Fall, da hat die ganze versammelte Truppe behauptet, der Motor würde immer in die gleiche Richtung drehen (immer verkehrt). Es Tage gedauert bis ich rausgefunden habe wie die das gemacht haben: Auf beiden Seiten der Anschlussleitung immer 2 Phasen getauscht.


----------

